# [xorg] LCD-TV Samsung LE19R71B a resolución nativa, 1440x900

## SiNiESTrO

Buenas gentooza,

he estado intentando poner mi LCD-TV (Samsung LE19R71B) a su resolución panorámica nativa 1440x900, como monitor secundario de mi portátil através de la salida VGA. Sin embargo sólo consigo ver algo a 1280x1024. He intentado cambiar el Modeline por los generados por videogen o el XFree Modeline Generator sin éxito alguno. Dichas configuraciones obtenidas según la página de frecuencias del manual, son los siguientes:

videogen: Modeline    "1440x900" 127.89 1440 1480 1544 1800 900 902 905 947 # 128 MHz, 71.1 kHz, 75.0 Hz

xtiming: Modeline    "1440x900@60" 108.84 1440 1472 1880 1912 900 918 927 946

También he añadido la polaridad con -hsync +vsync, pero no he obtenido ningún cambio. En todos los casos, el servidor xorg falla al arrancar sin soltar ninguna línea de error en el fichero de logs.

¿Alguna sugerencia?

----------

## zorth

hola.

mi xorg.conf aunque lo he editado posteriormente a mi gusto, lo cree ejecutando xorgcfg y curiosamente los modos de pantalla me son detectados de entrada al maximo que acepta mi monitor, un asus 22 panoramico. te lo pongo y prueba si quieres a ver si asi te detecta el maximo de resolucion de entrada. 

saludos.

```

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "LogitechG5evdev" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/encodings/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/util/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/sharefonts/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "dbe"

#       Load  "GLcore"

        Load  "xtrap"

#       Load  "dri"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

        Option      "XkbRules"   "xorg"

        Option      "XkbModel"   "pc105"

        Option      "XkbLayout"  "es"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

#       Identifier  "LogitechG5evdev"

#       Driver      "mouse"

#       Option      "Protocol" "auto"

#       Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

#       Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

      Identifier "LogitechG5evdev"

      Driver "evdev"

      Option "Protocol" "evdev"

      Option "Device"   "/dev/input/event1"

      Option "Dev Name" "Logitech USB Gaming Mouse"

      Option "Dev Phys" "usb-0000:00:1a.0-2/input0"

      Option "buttons"  "8"

      Option "ZAxisMapping" "7 8"

      Option "Resolution" "1200"

      Option "Emulate3Buttons" "0"

      Option "CorePointer"

      Option "AllowMouseOpenFail" "1"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Asus mw221u"

        VendorName   "Asus"

        ModelName    "mw221u"

        HorizSync 30-83

        VertRefresh 56-75

        Option       "dpms"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "nvidia"

        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

        BoardName   "GeForce 8800 GTS"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

        Option      "DPMS" "true"

        Option      "NvAGP"  "1"

        Option      "NoLogo" "true"

        Option      "CursorShadow" "true"

        Option      "RenderAccel" "on"

        Option      "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

        Option      "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

        Option      "Coolbits" "1"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

      Option      "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Asus mw221u"

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

----------

## SiNiESTrO

Gracias por tu respuesta pero, viendo tu xorg.conf, veo que has tenido la suerte de que el monitor funcione a su resolución nativa sin problemas. El programa de configuración lo único que ha tenido que hacer es determinar las frecuencias horizontales y verticales.

```
Section "Monitor" 

        Identifier   "Asus mw221u" 

        VendorName   "Asus" 

        ModelName    "mw221u" 

        HorizSync 30-83 

        VertRefresh 56-75

        Option       "dpms" 

EndSection
```

Sin embargo yo no he tenido esa suerte. Probar a configurar las frecuencias horizontales y verticales fue lo primero que intenté y conseguí un: Modo no compatible en el fondo negro de la pantalla. Por eso recurrí a la línea Modeline donde se pueden especificar los parámetros del monitor con más detalle.

----------

## SiNiESTrO

¡UP!

Venga, una ayudita, que sigo sin solucionarlo   :Sad: 

----------

## zorth

hola de nuevo... 

yo he estado trasteando con mi monitor. estaba hasta los huevos de esa mala calidad en las fuentes que me creaban fatiga y mareo en los ojos y es que NO RECOMIENDO UN TFT DE 22 COMO EL MIO porque el brillo que se gasta es brutal para ofimatica si bien para juegos, es cojonudisimo.

total...

que he conseguido algo interesante entre "", pues estoy investigando el por que en windows el OSD del monitor me chiva la resolucion y refresco reales y en gentoo, lo ponga a 1280x720@75hz como si lo pongo a 1680x1050@60hz para el siempre el OSD esta a 1680x1050@60hz   :Evil or Very Mad: 

a lo que voy dicho esto, estoy trasteando con el comando

gtf

y he usado la opcion en principio para deshabilitar el twinview 

Option "DynamicTwinView"  "False"

en la seccion monitor. por lo pronto, las fuentes asi de golpe han empezado a mostrarse perfectas " gracias a Dios " y ya no tengo ese parpadeo molestisimo que me seca la lagrima del ojo.

con gtf, mañana que ahora es tarde, probare a especificar los modes correctos.

pruebalo tu a ver si tienes suerte, como ejemplo:

```

jue jun  7 23:05:04 CEST 2007

~

zorth Kronos: pts/1: 10 files 3,9Gb-> gtf 1280 720 75

  # 1280x720 @ 75.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 56.40 kHz; pclk: 95.65 MHz

  Modeline "1280x720_75.00"  95.65  1280 1352 1488 1696  720 721 724 752  -HSync +Vsync

```

```

jue jun  7 23:06:43 CEST 2007

~

zorth Kronos: pts/1: 10 files 3,9Gb-> gtf 1680 1050 60

  # 1680x1050 @ 60.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 65.22 kHz; pclk: 147.14 MHz

  Modeline "1680x1050_60.00"  147.14  1680 1784 1968 2256  1050 1051 1054 1087  -HSync +Vsync

```

saludos

----------

## SiNiESTrO

Gracias por el consejo zorth. El comando me da un Modeline que podría probar:

```
  # 1440x900 @ 60.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 55.92 kHz; pclk: 106.47 MHz

  Modeline "1440x900_60.00"  106.47  1440 1520 1672 1904  900 901 904 932  -HSync +Vsync

```

Pero ahora tengo otro problema. En lugar de usar DualHead he configurado el Xorg para usar BigDesktop y así poder pasar ventanas de una pantalla a otra (probé con Xinerama perdía aceleración 3D) y, claro, me ha desaparecido una de las dos secciones Screen, con lo que solo aparece la sección Screen de la pantalla del portátil.

Existen opciones tales como HSync2 y VRefresh2 que me permiten definir las frecuencias del segundo monitor, pero no hay ninguna que me permita definir el Modeline, con que ahora no se dónde coñ... meter la línea xD

¿Alguna idea?

----------

## zorth

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-563483-highlight-modeline.html

mira ese post, ahi hay un tio que tiene 2 monitores y pone su xorg.con de ejemplo... a ver si te vale. suerte.

----------

## SiNiESTrO

No me sirve   :Confused: 

En la configuración inicial, ese tío usa DualHead, y en la configuración que le recomienda Klemz -aunque es BigDesktop- si te fijas, comenta las secciones Device y Screen para la segunda pantalla y la sección Monitor no la usa. Y en el cuadro de código debajo de la config, muestra las opciones que yo digo: Mode2, Vrefresh2. Pero no existe nada tipo Modeline2.

----------

## zorth

http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/1.0-9755/README/appendix-p.html

es lo ultimo que se me ocurre. mirate si tienes nvidias, el manual. si no es asi... que te ayude otro xD

saludos.

----------

## SiNiESTrO

 *zorth wrote:*   

> mirate si tienes nvidias, el manual. si no es asi... que te ayude otro xD

 

Ñem! Tengo una ATI Radeon 9600 Mobile... pensaba que lo había especificado  :Embarassed:  Es más, creo que el BigDesktop para ATI es lo que es TwinView a NVidia. No obstante, muchas gracias por el intento  :Razz: 

Un saludo.

----------

